# RIP first leopards...



## nicoleparish (Jun 14, 2007)

i buried a pair of leopard geckos today, Silvio and Skyler.
they happened to be the first breeding pair i ever had.

it's a sad day...
this is one of them, sadly i didn't get around to getting a picture of the other.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Very sad. Do you know why they died?


----------



## nicoleparish (Jun 14, 2007)

Old age.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

At least they lived out full lives then. How old were they?


----------



## nicoleparish (Jun 14, 2007)

the male was 11, the female was only 9.
they died within 2 days of eachother.
that's love right there.....


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

nicoleparish said:


> the male was 11, the female was only 9.
> they died within 2 days of eachother.
> that's love right there.....


Shame. Are you sure it wasn't something else though? 11 isn't that old for a leopard gecko.


----------



## nicoleparish (Jun 14, 2007)

pretty sure yes, they both were checked out by a vet and everything, nothing was physically wrong with either.
i could be totally wrong, but i trust a vets opinion.


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

nicoleparish said:


> pretty sure yes, they both were checked out by a vet and everything, nothing was physically wrong with either.
> i could be totally wrong, but i trust a vets opinion.


Fair enough. Were they your only leos?


----------



## nicoleparish (Jun 14, 2007)

oh no, we have 17 now, all various morphs and ages.
i first bought those two from someone who just wanted rid of them, about 6 months ago.
since then my collection has definatly grown somewhat, hehe.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your sad loss, Its bad enough losing one but losing two so close apart must be heartbreaking  Where these your very first geckos or the first just to breed?


----------



## nicoleparish (Jun 14, 2007)

those were my first ever geckos, i never had much of an interest in them untill i came across these guys.
now i adore them, and have quite a few breeding projects on the go.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

aww well i wish you well and hope you have lots of little geckos soon  Welcome to the forum too


----------



## nicoleparish (Jun 14, 2007)

thankyou!


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

